# sites to buy manga?



## Splych (Jan 10, 2011)

so i am aware of buying manga over at Chapters/Indigo/Coles over here at Canada . though i find that they're pretty expensive (cheapest i've seen is $9 , while some can range up to $20+) . 
is there any place where i could buy manga for a cheaper price ? i am looking for Reborn! and Rave Master particularly . though i'd say i would want it new , the books at the bookstore aren't technically "packaged" so i wouldn't mind used though . just has to be in mint if not like new condition .

i've checked out Amazon, and have no interest in checking sites where people have owned them already [ie. eBay, Kijiji] .


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 10, 2011)

International & America
http://www.animenation.com (paypal accepted)
http://www.yesasia.com (paypal accepted)
http://www.amazon.com
http://www.animecornerstore.com
http://www.justmanga.com (paypal accepted)
http://www.sasugabooks.com
http://www.bookdepository.com (paypal accepted, free shipping)


----------



## Splych (Jan 10, 2011)

sasugabooks has closed down T.T
but thanks for the sites ! that's just great ! the prices are WAAAY cheaper than compared to in stores ^^.


----------



## pitman (Jan 10, 2011)

I always buy from http://www.bookdepository.com/ shipping is always between 1-2 weeks and its free (!!!) to anywhere(almost[they do to the Philippines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]) in the world with each book coming in a bubble wrapped package.
Buying manga locally is a chore since there are only 3 (last time I checked) that sell manga (with no online option >_


----------



## Jax (Jan 10, 2011)

pitman said:
			
		

> I always buy from http://www.bookdepository.com/ shipping is always between 1-2 weeks and its free (!!!) to anywhere(almost[they do to the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Jan 11, 2011)

the Book Depository would be great , if they had Reborn! instock for me . however , they do have Rave Master which is a plus for me !

AnimeNation has Volumes 1 -> 10 for Reborn! , which is great for starting the collection . JustManga is a good site , the fact that they give free plastic covers to protect the manga makes me even more tempted to buy from them over the Book Depository .


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://domdomsoft.com/home/
it's cheap only price for 5 manga's max for preum forever
and you never need to pay for your manga's again


----------



## alphenor (Mar 31, 2011)

If you just want to read it, mangafox and mangastream are better


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

Yet another bump.
I bet the asker already found a website.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 2, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> If you just want to read it, mangafox and mangastream are better



unfortunately, they didnt have that version of escaflowne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At this point, i am just waiting for the rest of the volumes to have some stock before buying the rest of them in 1 shot


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazon Japan

Shipping outside of Asia can go up the scale though so make sure you bundle all purchases in one package if possible, Shipping to Europe is ridiculously expensive but if you can't find a more recent manga on any scanlation site anywhere even the Japanese ones, this is your best bet if you want to read it bad enough.


----------

